# agility handling



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you practice agility handling outside of classes? I'm fairly sure 99% of our agility issues are my fault, but I'm not really sure how to improve if I only practice a few minutes in class.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I do a lot of my practice handling with hoops - http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321709814202?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true - they're super cheap and easy on the dog. That bit out of the way, I mostly troll youtube for ideas or ask my instructor for set ups that will allow me to practice a thing at home, ala homework. She's pretty good with figuring out something that will help, with the equipment I have. 

Privates help a lot too because she can tailor towards me more, but that's a whole nother discussion


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We train twice a week and in between in the summertime, we also train at home. Once the snow goes, we will start again doing a short training session at home most days. We have all the equipment and my sister has a big grassy spot to do the training on. There are a lot of sites with courses you can do with just a tunnel and some jumps.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks!



CptJack said:


> I do a lot of my practice handling with hoops - http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321709814202?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true - they're super cheap and easy on the dog. That bit out of the way, I mostly troll youtube for ideas or ask my instructor for set ups that will allow me to practice a thing at home, ala homework. She's pretty good with figuring out something that will help, with the equipment I have.
> 
> Privates help a lot too because she can tailor towards me more, but that's a whole nother discussion


Not to sound stupid, but are the hoops just stand ins for various obstacles?



Kyllobernese said:


> We train twice a week and in between in the summertime, we also train at home. Once the snow goes, we will start again doing a short training session at home most days. We have all the equipment and my sister has a big grassy spot to do the training on. There are a lot of sites with courses you can do with just a tunnel and some jumps.


Asking for homework and looking for simple courses online are good ideas. I didn't realize there were sites with courses....off to google.

Thanks!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hoops in NADAC are an obstacle on their own, but for most people they are a training substitute for jumps. Because they'e zero impact on the dog and it still enables you to figure out where to put the dog/handle to get the dog there.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't let this intimidate you - it' not what I'm suggesting - but an example of how they're used.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Or there are some actual infocus hoops on a regular course at 1:50. Basically just think 'jumps without poles'


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! I've been fairly discouraged lately, so I hope some extra _productive_ practice will help.



CptJack said:


> Don't let this intimidate you - it' not what I'm suggesting - but an example of how they're used.


Except for running two dogs at once, it really didn't look that bad - straight lines, no tandem turns, blind crosses, or reverse spins.... Even I could do that. lol



CptJack said:


> Or there are some actual infocus hoops on a regular course at 1:50. Basically just think 'jumps without poles'


You know, I've watched your videos, but never noticed the hoops. Molly looks so good!

The videos are making me want to move to a house with more open, flat land, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Thanks! I've been fairly discouraged lately, so I hope some extra _productive_ practice will help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't actually watch all the video, to be honest, I was afraid it was going to get a little wild at some point. 

And me. Too. I have enough space. I do not have enough LEVEL space to do much.


----------



## Quinsation (Aug 1, 2017)

What I have found, with a GOOD, SOLID foundation, you don't need to do much course work. My yard is TINY. I can fit a set of weave poles a teeter and 1 jump, or I can do 3-4 jumps and a tunnel. 
You don't need to practice full courses. Set up 3-4 jumps and practice blind crosses, or back side sends.
One thing that helped one of my dogs a LOT was rally. I started doing rally until she was old enough for agility (and kept going because she likes it) 
My youngest dog has been competing for less than a year. I don't think we did more than 2 or 3 full courses in class before her first trial. 
Videos are another awesome tool. Have someone video you in class and watch it over and over again to see what you did right and where you can improve. Then set up a mini course and work on your biggest trouble spot.
Check with your instructor about viewing videos as well, that offers good feedback, especially if they'll give feedback as you're both watching so you can see what they are talking about.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I bought some cheap basic jumps that I used to take down to the park and put together (when I first did agility I had no yard at ALL so I had to make use of area parks when it was quiet). I ALWAYS write down the course maps we do in class and so if there's a tricky section that I struggled with, I can emulate it. Usually I can just put out 2 or 3 jumps and work my way through it. Video taping is also super helpful, though I don't do nearly enough of that!


----------

